# Jomtien



## Irishcuddleybear (May 16, 2015)

Hi this is my first post, so please be gental with comments. LOL
I am heading to Bangkok at the beginning of July for 5 nights then heading to Jomtien for 6 months, have been to Thialand many times, Bangkok, Pattaya, Phuket & other city's, have decided to take the plunge and give it a try for 6 months. I have only booked the first week in an apartment in Jomtien & have told the owner if I am happy there I would do a deal for a long term rental. So my question is, what advice can those who are or have lived in PattY or Jomtien kindly share with me.
Thank you very much.


----------

